# Is there a list of places to go with Children



## dodo (5 Apr 2008)

After looking at the threads for the class tour ,I was wondering is there any kind of list available that one could work off.I find sometimes it is not that easy to find new places to bring the children thus we usually go to the same places.It would be great to just click and see say 20 different places to go.


----------



## gipimann (5 Apr 2008)

The Discover Ireland website (www.ireland.ie) has a search facility "What to do" which can return a list of all attractions for Children and Family for a selected county. You can also look for all events/all activities for families. Might throw out a few new suggestions?


----------



## ROSS (5 Apr 2008)

Here's a few websites that should help:

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
http://www.schooldays.ie/
[broken link removed]


----------



## puffin (6 Apr 2008)

Just checking out if there was a list of playgrounds in Ireland anywhere online. We always like to stop off at one on a long journey. This site does just that and lists playgrounds by county, may be of use to all those parents pulling their hair out and wondering what to do with the littlies!



puffin


----------

